# Short, fat Cukes anyone else?



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Folks, vast majority of my cukes look like the ones in the pix.
Short, fat, and a tail. Few are pickling size/shape cukes.
Tons of flowering and little cukes from the flowering even now.
Any thoughts on why they grow like this? Everything else in garden grows well, Kentucky Wonder, squash, Zukes, etc but the majority of our cukes grow like this every year.
I'd appreciate any thoughts


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its more than likely a combination of the type you planted and how long you wait before picking.

For slicing and salads I like the Tamara cause it grows long and slender. For pickling, the Parisian and similar work good for me. Pick them early, much earlier than the ones shown in the attached if you want perfect pickling size. The bottom two are oversized Tamara and the top one is the oversized pickle cuck...just a couple of days before these were perfect size. They grow very fast in hot weather.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I planted a couple of "bush" pickles and they are blowing up like that at 2-3'' long. I have never planted these type before.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't know what causes it but that happens to mine later in the growing season when it starts getting really hot outside.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Good info. I've been wondering the same thing. Mine are growing like the OP's.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I forgot to add, the cukes that were called "bush pickles" are doing this. My standard cukes and standard pickling cukes seem to be normal.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I do not remember what variety of pickling cucumber I planted but they are doing this also. They have done this a bit before, but not as much as this year.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The most common cause of misshapen cukes (fat with curly tail) is listed below. However, adding too much nitrogen at close to blossom time can cause it too. Cukes are heavy feeders, but most of the soil amendments should be added at planting time. Don't add much more nitrogen once the plants are getting close to blosson time.

*Misshapen*


Misshapen cucumbers result from low fertility or pollination. A lack of insects to carry the pollen from the male to the female flowers results in poor pollination, especially for the cucumber plants that have predominantly female flowers. High temperatures can kill the pollen, with the same result. An excess or lack of water during the time of fertilization often misshapes the fruit. Remove the misshapen fruit from the plant and apply a small amount of complete fertilizer to help later cucumbers develop normally

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/info_8466040_cucumbers-not-long-straight.html#ixzz2XbcbXut6


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Not having that challenge here... I'm in the process of cleaning the garden out, here are the ones I picked this morning... the plants are coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice lookin cukes W.R.

How come you are pulling them out? Too much heat?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes... 109 here yesterday. That & I'm getting tired of them... I have been eating them continuously & have more than enough pickles put up. 

Heck my neighbors are pulling down their shades when they see me coming. :rotfl:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

lol!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm curious as to what's causing this with my cukes?
Some are dark green and some are very very light green.
I let them grow too long thinking the would eventually turn darker, never did!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You should not allow cucumbers to turn yellow. If you encounter a yellow cucumber, itâ€™s usually over ripe. When cucumbers become over ripe, their green coloring produced from chlorophyll begins to fade, resulting in a yellowing pigment.

A yellow cucumber can also be the result of a virus, too much water, or a nutrient imbalance.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

That's the thing, I have baby yellow ones!
They never were dark green to begin with.
And they are right next to plants with dark green ones. Weird to say the least.


I assume they should not be eaten?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

